# rispecchiamento



## rgr

Buenas tardes a todos: 
Quisiera vuestra opinión sobre la traducción al español del término "rispecchiamento". El contexto es como sigue:

_La Andalucia romántica_

_El objeto de este artículo es *l'interessante rispecchiamento*_ _entre la representación de España que se debe a los viajeros románticos y la que se debe a ciertos escritores autóctonos, llamados costumbristas._

El autor de este artículo usa "rispecchiamento" como "reflejo de ida y vuelta" entre ambas representaciones, es decir que ambas se influyen, por lo que no se puede traducir como "reflejo", ni como "refracción; en español no encuentro una palabra apropiada, por lo que pido ayuda a los nativos italianos. Muchas gracias desde ya.
rgr


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> El autor de este artículo usa "rispecchiamento" como "reflejo de ida y vuelta" entre ambas representaciones, es decir que ambas se influyen, por lo que no se puede traducir como "reflejo", ni como "refracción; en español no encuentro una palabra apropiada, por lo que pido ayuda a los nativos italianos. Muchas gracias desde ya.
> rgr


Lo que leo me parece la definición de _'retroacción' _o _'retroalimentación'_
¿La encuentras muy _feas_ como palabras?
_



El objeto de este artículo es *interesante feedback *entre la representación de España que se debe a los viajeros románticos y la que se debe a ciertos escritores autóctonos, llamados costumbristas.

Click to expand...

_ 
Otras:
respuesta, reacción.


----------



## 0scar

Dicen _reflejamiento_ (psicología).


----------



## rgr

Si, gracias Gatogab, las palabras que me sugieres no son feas, pero me rompo el coco pensando si es que no tenemos un derivado de "espejo" con el significado que tú, muy acertadamente, le has dado.

Si, gracias Oscar pero es que "reflejamiento" me parece que no existe, no sé...


----------



## rgr

y si pongo "la interesante relación especular", ¿quedaría bien o no?, ¿qué les parece?


----------



## 0scar

"reflejamiento":
http://lmgtfy.com/?q="reflejamiento"


----------



## rgr

Bueno, por ahora voy a poner "la interesante relación simétrica especular entre..." que produce  recíproca retroalimentación entre ambos...."

Igual, quedo a la espera de otras sugerencias.
Gracias desde ya
rgr


----------



## honeyheart

¿Qué tal ésta?:

"... el interesante _efecto espejo_ que se da entre... "


----------



## chlapec

¿Realmente se trata de "*influencia* mutua" o de "confluencia/similitud"?. Lo digo porque la frase me suena bien (sin más contexto) traduciendo *rispecchiamento* por *paralelismo*.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Realmente se trata de "*influencia* mutua" o de "confluencia/similitud". Lo digo porque la frase me suena bien (sin más contexto) traduciendo *rispecchiamento* por *paralelismo*.


 
Yo entiendo por _'paralelismo'_ dos o más acciones que marchan juntas, una al lado de la otra, hacia un mismo punto y que nunca convergen, aunque años atrás, Aldo Moro inventó el término _'convergenze parallele'_, pero es la típica ambigüidad del '_politichesse italiano'_ que poco nos sirve.

En cambio, en el caso que nos propone rgr, las acciones se encuentran una de frente a la otra y establecen un dialogo, un _'botta e risposta'_

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Yo entiendo por _'paralelismo'_ dos o más acciones que marchan juntas, una al lado de la otra, hacia un mismo punto y que nunca convergen,   aunque años atrás, Aldo Moro inventó el término _'convergenze parallele'_, pero es la típica ambigüidad del '_politichese italiano'_ que poco nos sirve .





rgr said:


> _La Andalucia romántica_
> 
> _El objeto de este artículo es *l'interessante rispecchiamento*_ _entre la representación de España que se debe a los viajeros  románticos y la que se debe a ciertos escritores autóctonos, llamados  costumbristas._
> 
> El autor de este artículo usa "rispecchiamento" como "reflejo de ida y  vuelta"  entre ambas representaciones, es decir que ambas se influyen,  por lo que no se puede traducir como "reflejo"



*Reflejo (DRAE)
6.     * m. Aquello que reproduce, muestra o pone de manifiesto otra  cosa. _Las palabras son el reflejo de su  pensamiento_

= el pensamiento influye en las palabras = las palabras reflejan su pensamiento.

*Parallelismo*
*3* (_fig_.) relazione di *corrispondenza*, di *analogia *tra due o  più fatti o fenomeni



No entiendo por qué no puedes usar una palabra como "reflejo", "correspondencia", "correlación", etc. o incluso "paralelismo".

Rispecchiamento en italiano significa *simplemente *"reflejo", nada más. Podían escribir "riflesso" y decidieron escribir "rispecchiamento", ya está. No hay nada oculto detrás de esta palabra. Quiere decir que hay una similitud, una analogía, una correspondencia, una correlación entre las dos formas de representar a España. ¿A qué se refiere lo de "ida y vuelta" que añades?



rgr said:


> Bueno, por ahora voy a poner "la interesante relación  simétrica especular entre..." que produce  recíproca retroalimentación  entre ambos...."  Me parece una tradución demasiado retorcida para un original bastante banal.


----------



## rgr

Ya lo creo que es una traducción retorcida, sólo quería explicar lo que entiende el autor al escribir "rispecchiamento", que, vamos digo yo, no se conforma con la palabra "reflejo" y sigue discutiendo conmigo esta bendita traducción. De todos modos muchas gracias a todos de corazón por las aportaciones brindadas.
Saluditos
rgr


----------



## ursu-lab

Ahora lo entiendo. Es decir que el autor insiste diciendo que detrás de esta palabra él quería comunicar un mundo de significados ocultos... A mí también me ha tocado más de una vez este rollo. 
Y ¿"reverberación"? (por lo del espejo)

O ¿ "repercusión especular" o "resonancia especular"?  (son más bien _acústicos_, pero también implican "eco" (ida-vuelta).


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si pones *"relación especular"*? Que significa exactamente lo mismo que el original ("Fantomatico" original, visto que no lo has puesto)


Por cierto, en plan salirme totalmente del tema:

"Líneas paralelas" son las que convergen en el infinito.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por cierto, en plan salirme totalmente del tema:
> "Líneas paralelas" son las que convergen en el infinito.


 
Y yo te sigo, asi nos tiran coscachos a los dos:

*"Líneas paralelas" son las que convergen en el infinito* = Datemi un punto d'appoggio e solleverò il mondo.



ursu-lab said:


> "eco" (ida-vuelta).


 
Il mio _dialogo_, il mio _'botta e risposta' _que corresponde mejor que _paralelismo_, aunque dos paralelas terminen por converger en el infinito, en el mundo finito continuan a ser paralelas


----------



## rgr

ursu-lab said:


> Ahora lo entiendo. Es decir que el autor insiste diciendo que detrás de esta palabra él quería comunicar un mundo de significados ocultos... A mí también me ha tocado más de una vez este rollo.
> Y ¿"reverberación"? (por lo del espejo)
> 
> O ¿ "repercusión especular" o "resonancia especular"? (son más bien _acústicos_, pero también implican "eco" (ida-vuelta).


 
Hola Ursu, por ahora vamos a poner "repercusión especular" aunque sea acústicos, gracias por la sugerencia, veamos si el rollo lo deja de ser.
Muchas gracias de verdad y te mantengo informado de lo que ha dicho el autor.
Saludos
rgr


----------



## rgr

rgr said:


> Hola Ursu, por ahora vamos a poner "repercusión especular" aunque sea acústicos, gracias por la sugerencia, veamos si el rollo lo deja de ser.
> Muchas gracias de verdad y te mantengo informado de lo que ha dicho el autor.
> Saludos
> rgr


 
 Hola a todos, quería comunicarles que el autor, después de haber evaluado conmigo las distintas posibilidades que hemos sugerido en este foro, ha decidido traducir el término de marras como  *repercusión especular*con lo que finalmente ha quedado zanjada la cuestión.

Muchas gracias a todos por la colaboración prestada.
saluditos 
rgf


----------

